# Heavy Rain forecasted my first auto-x school tomorrow. Few questions.



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

I know it's "better" and more "fun" to learn on low traction, but it just plain sucks that my garage queen is going to get wet.  Weather.com is not just forecasting rain, but "Heavy Rain".

I guess I'm still going to go though. They have my money already and my car can't stay dry forever, right? :dunno: Plus I want to see how AF330i drives. 

I was planning on inflating to 41 psi front and 40 psi rear in the dry. Also worth noting my tires are relatively new (only about 250 miles on them), so they're barely broken in.

1. Should I inflate my tires first thing in the AM, or should I do a warm tire pressure adjustment when I get there? It's about a 35 mile drive over crappy roads, so I don't want to run high pressures for the drive over unless I have to.

2. Is there a recommended pressure for the wet, or should I just run the same 41/40 I was planning on going with?

3. Is it reasonable to expect a dry or semi dry area to put my stuff or should I bring some big trash bags to keep my stuff dry in?

4. Do a lot of people bail out on rainy days? If so, does this make the day shorter, or does it mean we get more runs?

The schedule looks like this:
Schedule:
08:00am - 09:00am: Tech Inspection and Registration
09:00 am- 09:30am: Drivers Meeting
09:30am - 11:30am: First Exercise
11:30am - 12:00pm: Drivers Meeting
12:00pm - 1:00pm: Lunch(Lunch and drinks will be provided free of cost) 
1:00pm - 2:00pm: Second Session 
2:00pm - 4:00pm: Autocross Competition

btw Alan, I'm going to use their smelly helmets. My head is already itching. :eeps: Did you buy a helmet?


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

1. At my last autocross, I inflated to 35 lbs and planned on going to 40 lbs with my portable air pump when I got there. Since I had to travel over an hour to NJ, I got there just in time to stand in line, where I was assigned to the first run group. I ran the whole autocross at 35 lbs :tsk: (still came in 2nd in my class of 12 drivers, though  )

3. Definitely bring a tarp or at least some big garbage bags. I seriously doubt there would be any dry areas...bring everything you need for yourself.

4. People bail so they'll probably work more runs in, and you'll probably leave earlier than normal as well. Depends on who's running it.

Have fun!

An autocross school in the rain is probably a great chance to learn a lot.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2003)

Excellent! Seriously!

Doing a school in the rain is FAR more educational than doing a school in the dry. Why? Because what you're trying to learn is how to be smooth. Smoother = faster. And in the rain, you have to be smooth or you'll spin. So you take it easy and you learn more than if you went out in the dry and hacked into all of the turns.

Seriously. This is good. Enjoy it. You can wash your car afterwards.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

DougDogs said:


> *I don't know how much the forecast is different from NJ to Long Island. But here it is supposed to be heavy rain overnite and early morning, then just broken showers in the late morning- afternoon.*


http://www.weather.com/weather/detail/USNY1472?dayNum=1

Rain 100% in the AM, 70% in the PM. Wet wet wet.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *Seriously. This is good. Enjoy it. You can wash your car afterwards. *


I'm sure I'll have fun.  I'm pretty sure you'll get some sort of special twisted pleasure from seeing pics of my garage queen wet, dirty and spinning instead of parked and sitting pretty.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Last year I ran a couple pounds less air in the wet than I did in the dry and it served me well. After some reflection, considering the tires, I don't know how much that applies to "real" tires, though.

If it's going to be wet and also cool, that will keep the pressure from increasing much on the ride over there or as a result of your runs. With your experience and expected weather, so long as the cold pressures are 35psi or higher, I don't think you have to worry.

About whether to bring a tarp or garbage bags, I would suggest leaving everything that isn't bolted down at home. If you must bring things, do not expect to find any dry area. You might, but you are better off if you don't expect it.

At DC area autocrosses, there are more no shows on wet days than dry days. For a school, though, who knows?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> *About whether to bring a tarp or garbage bags, I would suggest leaving everything that isn't bolted down at home. If you must bring things, do not expect to find any dry area. You might, but you are better off if you don't expect it.*


Getting things back to the apartment is a real hassle, so I will have to bring it all with me.

I got this response back from the event coordinator...
"We have a small trailer in which you store some of your items. I do suggest you bring a couple of garbage bags or a tarp."

Looks like I will definitely will need some garbage bags to be on the safe side.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *I'm sure I'll have fun.  I'm pretty sure you'll get some sort of special twisted pleasure from seeing pics of my garage queen wet, dirty and spinning instead of parked and sitting pretty.  *


Best of luck Al. The car and you will both survive the rain :eeps:

Now about the potential head lice problem :yikes: :rofl:


----------



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

I fully agree with TD and Nick's comments here. My first auto-x was last year under rain, it was a blast. You definetly learn much quicker that way.

One suggestion I'd like to make is that in one of your runs, turn ON TCS and DSC. Run harder than you would if they were not on, and first-hand experience it. You will not get many chances (hopefully) to exercise them, this would be a great opportunity in a safe environment.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

The event was a ton of fun and VERY wet . . . it didn't stop raining the entire day . . . I am sure Alee will fill you guys in . . . I only spinout once and I had a bunch of 'almost' spin outs but regained control . . . lots of understeer, lots of oversteer and lots of fun !!!!
It was just incredible & I learned a lot !!!
I would say the skid pad event was the best part of the day !!!

Alee turned off his traction and stability control on his final run of the day :thumbup: and I had mine off for most of my runs !!!

He was doing a great job out there and really was handling his car well :thumbup: plus in typical Alee fashion had one of his 20 digital camera's  and took some great action shots . . .

Ben (Carfreak) was having a ball also and really got to know his car well. Hanging out with the Ben & Al today was great, they're both great guys :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

Now hooked on Auto-x, eh? :thumbup:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

FSelekler said:


> *Now hooked on Auto-x, eh? :thumbup: *


Ooooohhhhh yyyeeeaaah !!!!!

This was my second event for this season and I will be going to more :thumbup:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Pictures now  

Come on Al, you are slipping :slap:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

AF330i said:


> *Alee turned off his traction and stability control on his final run of the day :thumbup: and I had mine off for most of my runs !!!
> *


Should be off for all runs 

Anyway, awaiting pics! :thumbup:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *Should be off for all runs  *


I'll get into this later, but I played with it on and off throughout the day and out of the half dozen runs, I found DSC very educational.


> *Anyway, awaiting pics! :thumbup: *


Forthcoming as well.

Nice 180 Alan.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

alee said:


> *Nice 180 Alan.  *


I think I've learned the most from my spins on the track. I think you need to exceed the limits to find out where they really are.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

PhilH said:


> *I think I've learned the most from my spins on the track. I think you need to exceed the limits to find out where they really are. *


Definitely . . . I was pushing the H*ll out f my car to learn it !!!

Eventhough I am new at Auto croxssing, I always beleived in learning my cars limts in a safe environment. I used to go to parking lots or big open areas in the rain, the snow, etc. just to learn what my car can handle . . .


----------

